# srg57



## srg57 (Dec 5, 2004)

my homelite chain saw is missing a part can't find it anywhere where do i get one its the little black plastic
part that goes in the handle at the end of the trigger
rod and the throttle linkage


----------



## roperdude91 (Nov 10, 2004)

umm ok??

cant help ya much not enough info


----------



## srg57 (Dec 5, 2004)

thanks roperdude91 i supose i didnt explain it very well but i don't really no what it's called all i no is that there is a little rod gose from the trigger to this little black thing when you squeeze the trigger the little rod moves the little black thing that sits in a slot and is connected to the throttle lever on the carb. thus giving it gas igot the saw from a friend and it was missing this little doo dad any info would be great thanks for your reply srg57


----------



## roperdude91 (Nov 10, 2004)

ummm.......


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

What model saw is it?


----------



## srg57 (Dec 5, 2004)

i'm sorry i didn't even think to tell you the model saw it is it's just a little homelite XL it is the single trigger type handle over the top of engine. thanks again for your reply.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Homelite parts are hard to come by and they waaaaay overpriced. I searched and couldn't find any diagrams for the XL. I did find one for the XL12 but I believe that handle and linkage are different. I'm not working now so I can't look it up on the work computer. Sorry.


----------



## bbnissan (Nov 7, 2004)

I can look it up if you can get me the UT number off the saw.


----------



## srg57 (Dec 5, 2004)

THANKS EVRYONE for your help i think i might have found one 
an ol buddy from where i use to work had some old junk saws 
and a couple of them are like the one i have hav'nt took
them apart yet to see but i'm sure at least one of them will work
thanks again for your help srg57


----------

